# Akron/ Canton, Ohio - Looking for more work!!



## ALCOR (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking to subcontract for jobs in the Akron to Canton Ohio Area.

We are an very established landscaping company based out of Barberton, Ohio. Come check us out at www.alcorlawncare.com. Thanks for all of your time

330 PRO 8 CUT
330 776 8288


----------

